# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  المريخ صاحب الانجاز والاعجاز

## acba77

*المريخ كانت له صولا وجولا خارجية وكان بعبعا للفرق الخارجية ويعتبر الفريق السوداني الوحيد الذي حقق بطولات خارجية والان المريخ ليس كسابق عهده وليس هو المريخ الذي نعرفه.والمريخ لم تقوم له قائمة حتي الان منذ ان ترك لاعبية المريخ لبس الشعار الذي تتوسطه نجمه في الصدر
كما في الصورة ادناه



*

----------


## بكراوى

*يا حليل زمان بااخونا ده المريخ  البنعرفو نحن  مريخ الحاره مريخ الصمود مريخ شاخور وودالياس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

المريخ كانت له صولا وجولا خارجية وكان بعبعا للفرق الخارجية ويعتبر الفريق السوداني الوحيد الذي حقق بطولات خارجية والان المريخ ليس كسابق عهده وليس هو المريخ الذي نعرفه.والمريخ لم تقوم له قائمة حتي الان منذ ان ترك لاعبية المريخ لبس الشعار الذي تتوسطه نجمه في الصدر
كما في الصورة ادناه






ليست المشكله في النجمه التي تتوسط الفانيله بل النجمه التي في القلب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله لو لبسوهم مية شعار من ابو نجمه في الصدر 
اللاعبين هم هم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله لو لبسوهم مية شعار من ابو نجمه في الصدر 
اللاعبين هم هم



لن يستقيم الظل والعود اعوج
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكراوى
					

يا حليل زمان بااخونا ده المريخ  البنعرفو نحن  مريخ الحاره مريخ الصمود مريخ شاخور وودالياس



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ليست المشكله في النجمه التي تتوسط الفانيله بل النجمه التي في القلب



سرني مرورك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله لو لبسوهم مية شعار من ابو نجمه في الصدر 
اللاعبين هم هم



شكرا للمرور العطر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نتفائل خيرا وبإذن الله سنجده بهذا الشعار أو بغيره فالزعيم قادم وبقوة لامحالة ...
                        	*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*يبقي الزعيم زعيم والنجمه في اي مكان**********
 ونحن كذلك نحمل النجمه في قلوبنا**********



بس شيلو الصبر اكيد الجاي احلي* والله يدينا الفي مرادنا*****
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

نتفائل خيرا وبإذن الله سنجده بهذا الشعار أو بغيره فالزعيم قادم وبقوة لامحالة ...



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد نجيب
					

يبقي الزعيم زعيم والنجمه في اي مكان**********
 ونحن كذلك نحمل النجمه في قلوبنا**********



بس شيلو الصبر اكيد الجاي احلي* والله يدينا الفي مرادنا*****



سرني مرورك
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*المريخ كبير والكبير كبير
*

----------


## جواندي

*ليس في ذلك شك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

المريخ كبير والكبير كبير



شكرا للمرور الطيب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ليس في ذلك شك



سرني مرورك
                        	*

----------

